# I Almost Soiled Myself......



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

when I opend the box and pulled my new baby out of the plastic wrap. I think it is one of the most beautiful 1911's Ive seen. I can't wait to air the little darling out with a fifty round box of Megtech 230 FMJ followed by a box of 100 WWB. Maybe tomarrow if I get off work early enough!

Feast your eyes on this!


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful 1911 you have there. I'll be interested in hearing a range report.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a black gun kinda guy but the stainless steal accents take what would be just another 1911 and give it just the right amount of flash. The trigger is crisp with just a wee bit of take-up and while it isn't heavy I'm betting it will lighten up a tad after a few hundred rounds. It's only 28oz.s unloaded too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah yes!:drooling: Yes that is a beauty for sure:drooling:. Standing by for range report.:smt023 Good luck with your new pistol.:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice! Apparently it's just like the one I just got about a month ago except mine is a hi-cap. Mine was stiff also but smoothed out greatly after about only 100 rds. I shot the gong better and my friends ranch with my new Para than I EVER have and I've been going out there for at least 7 or 8 years. You're gonna' love yours. Is that a 4" barrel? It sure is pretty. :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Very nice! Apparently it's just like the one I just got about a month ago except mine is a hi-cap. Mine was stiff also but smoothed out greatly after about only 100 rds. I shot the gong better and my friends ranch with my new Para than I EVER have and I've been going out there for at least 7 or 8 years. You're gonna' love yours. Is that a 4" barrel? It sure is pretty. :smt023


What got me interested in the first place was a guy at the range let me shoot his hi-cap. First mag my group was cut in less than half from my Ruger P-345. A nice tight little cluster.:smt007 I got the single stack 4.25" because I intend to use it as a carry when I finally get my permit sometime before my eightieth birthday. (See my I'm Pissed thread in CCW) I fell in love with the way it looked and I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

gmaske said:


> What got me interested in the first place was a guy at the range let me shoot his hi-cap. First mag my group was cut in less than half from my Ruger P-345. A nice tight little cluster.:smt007 I got the single stack 4.25" because I intend to use it as a carry when I finally get my permit sometime before my eightieth birthday. (See my I'm Pissed thread in CCW) I fell in love with the way it looked and I can't wait to shoot it.


One of the good things that's a little different from quite a few other 1911s is that the Paras have a fully supported barrel (ramp and barrel are one piece). That fully supported barrel will let you shoot +P loads, +P+ loads, and even .45 Super. If you get the hot loads going you may want to go to a 20# recoil spring (comes with an 18#) to make it a little easier on your frame and slide. The .45 Super is a whole lot of bullet going quite a bit faster than your average ACP but that Para will handle it. OldScot3 here on the forum is about to get his lined up for some hotter loads. He'll have to give us a range report when he gets it all together.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I was reading up on the fact that the gun was rated for P+. That, and all the other features you were talking about. I'm not a 1911 freak and this is my first one but I'm pretty confident I started with a good one. I was a bit afraid of them as I didn't understand how the cocked and locked thing worked. After handling and shooting one I was hooked. I'll spent a bit of time working with it until I'm completely comfortable with the function and use of it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They are excellent guns and you'll enjoy it! Cocked and locked is the proper way to carry concealed (or otherwise) with a 1911.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> They are excellent guns and you'll enjoy it! Cocked and locked is the proper way to carry concealed (or otherwise) with a 1911.


The solid feel of the thumb safety was very reassuring and confidence building. "Cocked, Locked, and Loaded for Bear" it will be :smt023


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice. Is that the steel or alloy version of the LTC?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Very nice. Is that the steel or alloy version of the LTC?


Alloy version! 28oz. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling:

Very nice.

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Got me thinking about what my Raptor would look like with SS grip safety and SS trigger, possibly some SS pins all around.
Here it is stock, but I think it might look cool with those enhancements.










Zhur


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Para does make a nice looking 1911.

I have the 1911 Limited.

http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=54


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally shot mine today and I'm very very pleased with it. See my range report.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very sharp 1911 you got there. I'm saving my coins right now in order to pick up a 1911 for bullseye shooting next year. I'm hoping to get it "accurized" by a gunsmith, which is why I'm saving up.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

As an after thought I want to give a big thumbs up to Gallery of Guns for the ultra quick service. (FEDEX Next Day!) I ordered the gun friday night and had it Monday afternoon! The system is set up great and works great. The only part of the thing that could get weird would be the FFL dealer they ship to. I'm pretty sure I could have spent a dozen more hours and maybe knocked a little more off the price but with were I live it would have been a royal pain in the A$$. I was given three choices of whom I could deal with and the out the door price was shown for each so there were no suprises. I called ahead to the dealer and gave them the information they needed to do the computer ID check so all I had to do was fill out the form, pay the lady, and I was out the door. There may be better bargins out there but Gallery of Gun's did me right and they cover the gun for life free.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrads to a proud new papa! Beautiful baby girl you got there.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------

